# Christmas bay BS!



## KSigAngler (Mar 6, 2011)

..WOW We got our dekes setup around 5:45 and were waiting for shooting time when we see a light coming our way, try to flash to show where we were setup but they keep comin.. Right at shooting time two ChinaMen show up loaded with fishing poles, shotguns and chairs, demanding that we were in there spot, and they were going to hunt!
***? are you serious. they had built what looked like a tent as a blind sometime before that looked like SH^% but thought since it was already there they had full rights to this particular spot. After exchanging some words, one decides to pull out his shotgun by the trigger, loaded, safety off, and immediatly unloads a round nearly blasting his buddy. 
Now Im furious, I tell them to get there stuff and get the hell away, they start laughing and move down about 10 yards and set up there chairs.
I couldnt believe it...
First group of birds start to deke in, guess what? The same retard who fired off a shot earliar goes for his gun and blasts a big ol' hole in the mud, scattering the ducks.. It was almost hilarious.
after that, every group of birds heading into our dekes all morning never made it closer than 70 yards before peeling off.

And the guy to the left of us blasting at large groups over 100 yards from his setup wasnt helping either...

All in all, maybe the most frustrating hunt ive ever been on. Complete disrespect, total BS, Now I see why people bash public hunting so much..
Encounters like this are simply unnecessary at best.

Heres a shot of the gentlemen from the far east.. Love the beanie..


----------



## aquafowlr (May 21, 2004)

Should have just called GW and been done with it. Willing to bet they didn't have there lisence's


----------



## perchjerk (Apr 15, 2011)

All I can say is you have more patience than I do...


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

aquafowlr said:


> Should have just called GW and been done with it. Willing to bet they didn't have there lisence's





perchjerk said:


> All I can say is you have more patience than I do...


x2


----------



## TxDispatcher (Nov 29, 2011)

Gilbert said:


> aquafowlr said:
> 
> 
> > Should have just called GW and been done with it. Willing to bet they didn't have there lisence's
> ...


x3


----------



## Part Timer (Jul 2, 2012)

aquafowlr said:


> Should have just called GW and been done with it. Willing to bet they didn't have there lisence's


Ya. When you said 10 yard I thought you were exaggerating but geeze. Your hunt was already ruined. You shoulda just called and tried to ruin their day.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## scm (Apr 27, 2006)

If this is the same two, they were shooting birds a day before the second split started. My buddy was fishing and saw them, but was not sure if duck season had started back up. Why was the law not called when he pulled his gun out on you?


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

Is this real?!


----------



## CaptDocHoliday (Feb 3, 2011)

Gosh that would have pizzed me off something bad. Shoud have called the law, hunter harassment. 

You can thank Duck Dynasty for sending a lot of these noobs into the field. I get wanting to get into the sport, but for some folks it just isn't a good fit (case in point).


----------



## KSigAngler (Mar 6, 2011)

I didnt know if he was trying to scare us, or if he was simply a complete dumb^%$ when he shot his gun off, but I immediately threatened to call the game warden after that. Actually that was the first thing out of my mouth. 
I asked about there license and one guy said "ofcourse" and looked at me like I was dumb. 
Basically, me and my buddy just wanted to shoot some ducks, and I wasn't exactly sure what the game warden could do. 

It was just a huge mess...
In hindsight, It probably would have been the thing to do.

Here's another pic of one of the bozo's after he decided the huntin just wasnt good enough for him.. dont mind any of the other hunters sir


----------



## scm (Apr 27, 2006)

They need a good ***** whipping!


----------



## 3CK (Oct 5, 2010)

KSigAngler said:


> ..WOW We got our dekes setup around 5:45 and were waiting for shooting time when we see a light coming our way, try to flash to show where we were setup but they keep comin.. Right at shooting time two ChinaMen show up loaded with fishing poles, shotguns and chairs, demanding that we were in there spot, and they were going to hunt!
> ***? are you serious. they had built what looked like a tent as a blind sometime before that looked like SH^% but thought since it was already there they had full rights to this particular spot. After exchanging some words, one decides to pull out his shotgun by the trigger, loaded, safety off, and immediatly unloads a round nearly blasting his buddy.
> Now Im furious, I tell them to get there stuff and get the hell away, they start laughing and move down about 10 yards and set up there chairs.
> I couldnt believe it...
> ...


Man.... Your not going to believe this, but last Saturday we got stopped by a federal warden on the Brazoria Refuge (Super nice guy and easy to deal with but beside the point) at any rate we started shooting the breeze with him after the checks and he told us about two oriental gentlemen that had been hunting Christmas Bay for 5 days prior to the split re-opening. YES THEY WERE HUNTING DURING A CLOSED SEASON.

I would not doubt that these are the same two in question. You should have called the law hombre. This was not their first offense.


----------



## KSigAngler (Mar 6, 2011)

I believe it.. these guys had absolutely no respect, and when we asked them to leave, they said "It was too late to move"

I was literally in ahh, dumbfounded, flabbergasted.. Uhhhh.. What?
Idk, Im still trying to register the whole thing. 

I definitely ripped them a new A^%hole when they wouldnt leave, but after the hunt one guy actually had the audacity to come up and try to shake our hands and act like everything was cool.. Couldnt believe it, but tried to just tell them not to do that stuff again..

They'll get whats coming...


----------



## GuyFromHuntsville (Aug 4, 2011)

That's the problem with disagreements while hunting public grounds - EVERYBODY IS ARMED!! You did right by not letting things escalate. Duck hunting is not worth getting killed over.


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

CaptDocHoliday said:


> Gosh that would have pizzed me off something bad. Shoud have called the law, hunter harassment.
> 
> You can thank Duck Dynasty for sending a lot of these noobs into the field. I get wanting to get into the sport, but for some folks it just isn't a good fit (case in point).


lol....another blame duck dynasty 

so I guess any new person that starts duck hunting is because of duck dynasty where no duck hunting actually takes place?


----------



## Backwater1 (Apr 25, 2013)

That's terrible! But the question I have is why in the world you stuck it out? From your description, that wasn't just a crappy inconvenience but more importantly a dangerous one. Whoa!

You dang sure have more patience and guts than me.


----------



## PHINS (May 25, 2004)

GuyFromHuntsville said:


> That's the problem with disagreements while hunting public grounds - EVERYBODY IS ARMED!! You did right by not letting things escalate. Duck hunting is not worth getting killed over.


Great point. Nice job keeping cool. Potlickin is one thing but this is just out of control.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KSigAngler (Mar 6, 2011)

Backwater1 said:


> That's terrible! But the question I have is why in the world you stuck it out? From your description, that wasn't just a crappy inconvenience but more importantly a dangerous one. Whoa!
> 
> You dang sure have more patience and guts than me.


you put in a lot of time and effort to go shoot some ducks, then stuff like this happens and you try to just roll with it the best you can.
Like i said prior, in hindsight maybe calling the wardin would have been best, but after haulin everything out there and setting up, we just decided to stick it out.

hopefully guys will keep a lookout for these dipsh$#ts and prevent it from happening again.


----------



## scm (Apr 27, 2006)

Sounds like the Game Warden is all ready looking for them and maybe the GW sees this thread.


----------



## SpeckReds (Sep 10, 2005)

Tx numbers off boat? Call GW. What a couple of Dumb*****. They need to be stopped. 

Not sure I could have held my cool.
Had people set up close but not like that.
WOW.


----------



## sotol buster (Oct 7, 2007)

KSigAngler said:


> ..WOW We got our dekes setup around 5:45 and were waiting for shooting time when we see a light coming our way, try to flash to show where we were setup but they keep comin.. Right at shooting time two ChinaMen show up loaded with fishing poles, shotguns and chairs, demanding that we were in there spot, and they were going to hunt!
> ***? are you serious. they had built what looked like a tent as a blind sometime before that looked like SH^% but thought since it was already there they had full rights to this particular spot. After exchanging some words, one decides to pull out his shotgun by the trigger, loaded, safety off, and immediatly unloads a round nearly blasting his buddy.
> Now Im furious, I tell them to get there stuff and get the hell away, they start laughing and move down about 10 yards and set up there chairs.
> I couldnt believe it...
> ...


So so sopwee sir. Me a my browa no no american ways. We hunt this pwace for 2 vweeks no pwobwem. No see anywon. Build a bwind you Uncwal Si woud be pwoud of. We suprised to see you in owur spot. Browa very angwy. woose his cool. We hav lots of corn in waaer for birds to eat . you stop bwowing on that squaky fing they land an we all shoot bunch bunch.
SAoso sowwee again. You get good picture of us. I bwow up an frame it. Fanks again.


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

So, how many ducks did you kill?


----------



## T_rout (Jul 25, 2013)

Call the GW tell him where their blind is. I bet he could bust them with 6-8 red heads a piece and probably 4-5 pintails a piece on any given morning!


----------



## Castin-N-Blastin (Mar 29, 2011)

Always good to pack a few rounds of T shot for cases like this...


----------



## scm (Apr 27, 2006)

I talked to my buddy tonight and he said they were waay over their limit on birds (had they been in the legal season) and that they drove a white pick-up (ford or chevy I believe).


----------



## wormburner (Sep 23, 2013)

Sounds like they had to much sake!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Castin-N-Blastin (Mar 29, 2011)

I doubt the 2 guys pictured could shoot a limit of redheads better yet any pintails... No need to worry from the sounds of it natural selection will cull these 2 out pretty quickly!!


----------



## gadwall (Oct 15, 2013)

should of called. if it was Thursday morning my dad was fishing out by san luis pass and got checked by the game warden. he told my dad he was on his way out to check duck hunters. surprised he didn't make it over to yall


----------



## mrau (Mar 17, 2010)

Not trying to trivialize the OPs experience ... That just sucks big time. But I actually chuckled when after nearly shooting his buddy they are both laughing their butts off? Must have been a very surreal experience to witness. Sounds like part of a Benni Hill skit. Done in china.


----------



## btreybig (Jul 3, 2008)

KSigAngler said:


> I believe it.. these guys had absolutely no respect, and when we asked them to leave, they said "It was too late to move"
> 
> I was literally in ahh, dumbfounded, flabbergasted.. Uhhhh.. What?
> Idk, Im still trying to register the whole thing.
> ...


So heres a question..... instead of getting into a p!SS!ng match on whos spot is whos, maybe invite to join the group and then EVERYBODY has a good time and no one gets upset. Clearly they do not know true sportsmanship, so be the bigger person here. Maybe they would learn a thing or 2 in the process.

Bc lets me honest..... id rather give them the redheads than eat them nasty [email protected]$$turds from the coast


----------



## "The Marshall" (Jan 12, 2005)

maybe he doesnt want to hunt with someone he doesnt know who just had an "accidental" discharge.. you know safety and all that


----------



## AlvinDucksUnlimited (Jun 7, 2006)

*Dang*

All I can say is WOW!!!!


----------



## T_rout (Jul 25, 2013)

btreybig said:


> So heres a question..... instead of getting into a p!SS!ng match on whos spot is whos, maybe invite to join the group and then EVERYBODY has a good time and no one gets upset. Clearly they do not know true sportsmanship, so be the bigger person here. Maybe they would learn a thing or 2 in the process.
> 
> Bc lets me honest..... id rather give them the redheads than eat them nasty [email protected]$$turds from the coast


I wouldn't have wanted them hunting in my blind if they were shooting at each other!! Might of hit me or my dog! Then ***** would of gotten really out of control!


----------



## AlvinDucksUnlimited (Jun 7, 2006)

"The Marshall" said:


> maybe he doesnt want to hunt with someone he doesnt know who just had an "accidental" discharge.. you know safety and all that


^^^^ What he said!!!


----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

btreybig said:


> So heres a question..... instead of getting into a p!SS!ng match on whos spot is whos, maybe invite to join the group and then EVERYBODY has a good time and no one gets upset. Clearly they do not know true sportsmanship, so be the bigger person here. Maybe they would learn a thing or 2 in the process.
> 
> Bc lets me honest..... id rather give them the redheads than eat them nasty [email protected]$$turds from the coast


Ummmmmmmmm. Brad ... ? Did you read the OP ... ??? LOL ...

I'd have called INS ...


----------



## Backwater1 (Apr 25, 2013)

Castin-N-Blastin said:


> Always good to pack a few rounds of T shot for cases like this...


 To do what with?


----------



## Castin-N-Blastin (Mar 29, 2011)

To put in for a 3rd and "accidentally" swing a little further to the side on your last shot!


----------



## 3CK (Oct 5, 2010)

Castin-N-Blastin said:


> To put in for a 3rd and "accidentally" swing a little further to the side on your last shot!


Man..... That is the wrong attitude to have. You could severally injure or kill someone like that. Especially at the short ranges it appears in the pictures.

Dumb.


----------



## Mojo281 (Sep 7, 2006)

T_rout said:


> Call the GW tell him where their blind is. I bet he could bust them with 6-8 red heads a piece and probably 4-5 pintails a piece on any given morning!


 LOL!! Xmas Bay isn't that good...


----------



## Backwater1 (Apr 25, 2013)

Castin-N-Blastin said:


> To put in for a 3rd and "accidentally" swing a little further to the side on your last shot!


 That has got to be the most asinine thing I have ever read on this board. That kind of action and even just that kind of mindset is going to get you in a bind one day. I would suggest you think long and hard about how you handle situations.


----------



## Russ757 (Apr 5, 2010)

Castin-N-Blastin said:


> To put in for a 3rd and "accidentally" swing a little further to the side on your last shot!


Absolutely ridiculous comment, severly injuring or killing another man because he hunted too close to you? Calm down man


----------



## El Capitan de No Fish (Sep 20, 2007)

Mojo281 said:


> LOL!! Xmas Bay isn't that good...


Roger that


----------



## Castin-N-Blastin (Mar 29, 2011)

Actually the most assanine thing is when people setup to ruin a hunt like this! Whenever you wake up at 2:45 in the morning to make a trip and spend hundreds of dollars to go hunt and you have some idiots ruin your hunt! It's pretty sorry when you go through all the trouble setting up 15 dozen decoys brushing the layouts and getting ready to kill birds and some fools just wanna come in and mess you around! Sorry if I offended anyone but I go to kill birds and put in tons of of time scouting and making sure everything is in tip top shape! I can't stand all the wannabes but I guess that's just what makes coming back in to the dock with a big pile of sprigs even sweeter!


----------



## Kentadg (May 24, 2012)

I had a similar situation on Xmas bay 6-7 years ago. Me and my hunting buddy were all set up when another party decided to set up 30 yards from us. Tried yelling at them and waving them off with the flashlight. They set up any way. We decided it was better to pick up and move down instead of getting into a yelling match in the marsh. Total lack of disrespect and sportmanship. That being said some of these posts are kinda sad. Racism and bodily harm shouldn't be included in the comments...even if those guys are idiots.


----------



## KSigAngler (Mar 6, 2011)

No BS today boys..
Its not too bad when others aren't screwin it up for you..


----------



## Jock Ewing (Mar 26, 2006)

btreybig said:


> So heres a question..... instead of getting into a p!SS!ng match on whos spot is whos, maybe invite to join the group and then EVERYBODY has a good time and no one gets upset. Clearly they do not know true sportsmanship, so be the bigger person here. Maybe they would learn a thing or 2 in the process.
> 
> Bc lets me honest..... id rather give them the redheads than eat them nasty [email protected]$$turds from the coast


Sounds like a good way to get your head blown off.


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

Your fortunate your Dad lets you use his boat. Not a lot of young people have that going for them...



Castin-N-Blastin said:


> Actually the most assanine thing is when people setup to ruin a hunt like this! Whenever you wake up at 2:45 in the morning to make a trip and spend hundreds of dollars to go hunt and you have some idiots ruin your hunt! It's pretty sorry when you go through all the trouble setting up 15 dozen decoys brushing the layouts and getting ready to kill birds and some fools just wanna come in and mess you around! Sorry if I offended anyone but I go to kill birds and put in tons of of time scouting and making sure everything is in tip top shape! I can't stand all the wannabes but I guess that's just what makes coming back in to the dock with a big pile of sprigs even sweeter!


----------



## KSigAngler (Mar 6, 2011)

btreybig said:


> So heres a question..... instead of getting into a p!SS!ng match on whos spot is whos, maybe invite to join the group and then EVERYBODY has a good time and no one gets upset. Clearly they do not know true sportsmanship, so be the bigger person here. Maybe they would learn a thing or 2 in the process.
> 
> Bc lets me honest..... id rather give them the redheads than eat them nasty [email protected]$$turds from the coast


I shed some light on the fellows after the hunt..
And it was never a ******* contest. IT wasnt there spot, and they came up demanding to hunt it. Frankly, we put in the work to get to that spot early, set up our dekes, and didnt want a couple sponges we have never met sitting with us after being completely disrespectful and walking up to us at shooting time.

And I doubt these guys give two scents about fellow hunters, they clearly demonstrated that..
So as far as learning, I tried to give them a few pointers after they ruined the hunt. Mainly how and why to avoid getting into these types of situations with hunters in the future.
But I highly doubt they were oblivious to what they were doing..


----------



## Backwater1 (Apr 25, 2013)

Castin-N-Blastin said:


> Actually the most assanine thing is when people setup to ruin a hunt like this! Whenever you wake up at 2:45 in the morning to make a trip and spend hundreds of dollars to go hunt and you have some idiots ruin your hunt! It's pretty sorry when you go through all the trouble setting up 15 dozen decoys brushing the layouts and getting ready to kill birds and some fools just wanna come in and mess you around! Sorry if I offended anyone but I go to kill birds and put in tons of of time scouting and making sure everything is in tip top shape! I can't stand all the wannabes but I guess that's just what makes coming back in to the dock with a big pile of sprigs even sweeter!


 Nobody is doubting that the guys were in the wrong for setting up on top of them, but that's not necessarily an offense punishable by death.

Your mother or father should take your guns away and whip your butt for even mentioning wanting to point your firearm in the direction of another human in a manner other than self defense.

I hope you aren't an example of what to expect from the next generation of waterfowlers.


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

Backwater1 said:


> Nobody is doubting that the guys were in the wrong for setting up on top of them, but that's not necessarily an offense punishable by death.
> 
> Your mother or father should take your guns away and whip your butt for even mentioning wanting to point your firearm in the direction of another human in a manner other than self defense.
> 
> I hope you aren't an example of what to expect from the next generation of waterfowlers.


:rotfl:
I support this post!
I got popped in the back of the head for even a minor slip of the brain. I couldn't imagine what my dad would have done to me if I had made a statement such as he did.

Â©


----------



## Castin-N-Blastin (Mar 29, 2011)

There was quite a but if sarcasm in my post, I personally would never use my gun to inflict harm on anyone in a case like this! And actually I'm just the opposite of the majority if today's duck hunters! I put in my time in scouting and actually have respect enough to not setup anywhere near another hunter! I'm not trying to start a peeing match but I'm not just some kid who duck hunts on the weekends! I've spent thousands of MY dollars building up a spread of g&h decoys and everything I need to do it right; and every single spot I hunt is a spot that I've taken the time to find and see how the birds work it! That's why I love public hunting so much because of all the factors against you and that just makes it much more rewarding in the end!


----------



## gray gost (Jul 8, 2010)

do what I do. tell them no problem you will just leave and for them to leave their blind there for the next day. hour after they have left burn it to the ground!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jacinto (Sep 14, 2013)

Funny how people like that find each other. TWO people decided what they did made sense.


----------



## T-roy66 (Dec 6, 2013)

Sounds like you have a signed confession from stool. I think operation game thief should get a phone call. Sounds like there might have been several game violations committed.who knows you might get a reward to help finance you hunting.


----------



## altez (Sep 12, 2012)

I'm asian and actually ran into a similar situation years ago while fishing. Other guy was Vietnamese and deserved a beating. Sad to say a lot of these guys are jerks or a** h**** or at least the ones I've ran into fishing Sommerville years ago. 

I quit fishing after that and got into hunting. Mainly hunt on private land to avoid this stuff.


----------



## TheRooster (Jul 15, 2012)

Lmfao ahhh the joys of public hunting, I kinda enjoy it sometimes, I remember before they fixed the ramp under i10 in anahuac when everybody had to go through the locks to get up river, looked like a darn motocross shotgun start, all came down to who had the fastest boat! But its reasons like this that im gojng to find a lease for next season, This is crazy, the one guy layin down looks like hes gettin ready to read a story from his Kindle or somethin lol

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## KSigAngler (Mar 6, 2011)

TheRooster said:


> Lmfao ahhh the joys of public hunting, I kinda enjoy it sometimes, I remember before they fixed the ramp under i10 in anahuac when everybody had to go through the locks to get up river, looked like a darn motocross shotgun start, all came down to who had the fastest boat! But its reasons like this that im gojng to find a lease for next season, This is crazy, the one guy layin down looks like hes gettin ready to read a story from his Kindle or somethin lol
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


Actually at one point he was playing games on his phone. Music blaring and everything.. At that point it was almost comical. The hunt was trashed..


----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

Backwater1 said:


> That has got to be the most asinine thing I have ever read on this board. That kind of action and even just that kind of mindset is going to get you in a bind one day. I would suggest you think long and hard about how you handle situations.


That's nothing â€¦ !

You should have read the thread on Duck Hunting Chat where the guy said if anyone tried to tell him he was in their blind on public water they'd be talking to his pistol first.



Castin-N-Blastin said:


> I can't stand all the wannabes but I guess that's just what makes coming back in to the dock with a big pile of sprigs even sweeter!


Hope you're bringing plenty of buddies. It's kind of tough making a "pile" with two birds.


----------



## Jacinto (Sep 14, 2013)

Last month I was on a hunt & all set. Birds are moving & I've knocked down 3. At 7:10am two guys walk by my spread within 60 yards, takes them 25 minutes to clear thru. Finally they get 150 yards from me. Geese fly over them easily 100 yds up & 50 yards over. 3 shots, reload, 3 shots, reload, 1 shot. I'm livid. A couple small groups of ducks get skyblasted. I yell at them, wanna go up to them & give a good chewin' out, but figure just call it a day. You cannot fix 'em, they're grown & set. Good on you for handling your deal so well. Without those pics I wouldn't have believed it. So unreal it was like you were being pranked.


----------



## KillerShrimp (Jan 12, 2005)

I don't think I read anywhere in all these post about someone telling you to file hunter harassment. A quick call to the local game warden and he will take care of the situation. Hunter harresment is illegal in texas and is a something that is used very often down south. Like port o Conner and seadrift areas. It is a very effective tool against people who do not want to follow state rules.


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

PHINS said:


> Great point. Nice job keeping cool. Potlickin is one thing but this is just out of control.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


They were actually after Peking PotStickers...

Glad nobody got hurt.


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

scm said:


> I talked to my buddy tonight and he said they were waay over their limit on birds (had they been in the legal season) and that they drove a white pick-up (ford or chevy I believe).


Did they get a ticket?


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

paint ball guns are cool


----------



## Reynolds4 (Jan 18, 2010)

CoastalOutfitters said:


> paint ball guns are cool


Until they shoot back with steel...


----------



## JavelinaRuss (Jul 24, 2007)

KSigAngler said:


> you put in a lot of time and effort to go shoot some ducks, then stuff like this happens and you try to just roll with it the best you can.
> Like i said prior, in hindsight maybe calling the wardin would have been best, but after haulin everything out there and setting up, we just decided to stick it out.
> 
> hopefully guys will keep a lookout for these dipsh$#ts and prevent it from happening again.


What were they traveling in boat wise? I'll defiantly keep my eyes peeled for them the rest of the season.


----------



## Bass-Tracker (Dec 23, 2013)

KillerShrimp said:


> I don't think I read anywhere in all these post about someone telling you to file hunter harassment. A quick call to the local game warden and he will take care of the situation. Hunter harresment is illegal in texas and is a something that is used very often down south. Like port o Conner and seadrift areas. It is a very effective tool against people who do not want to follow state rules.


You are correct.
Here's the Texas Statute

Â§ 62.0125. Harassment of Hunters, Trappers, and Fishermen

Statute in Full:

(a) This section may be cited as the Sportsman's Rights Act.
(b) In this section:
(1) â€œWildlifeâ€ means all species of wild mammals, birds, fish, reptiles, or amphibians.
(2) â€œProcess of hunting or catchingâ€ means any act directed at the lawful hunting or catching of wildlife, including camping or other acts preparatory to hunting or catching of wildlife that occur on land or water on which the affected person has the right or privilege of hunting or catching that wildlife.
(c) No person may intentionally interfere with another person lawfully engaged in the process of hunting or catching wildlife.
(d) No person may intentionally harass, drive, or disturb any wildlife for the purpose of disrupting a person lawfully engaged in the process of hunting or catching wildlife.
(e) No person may enter or remain on public land or enter or remain on private land without the landowner's or his agent's consent if the person intends to disrupt another person lawfully engaged in the process of hunting or catching wildlife.
(f) This section does not apply to a peace officer of this state, a law enforcement officer of the United States, a member of the armed forces of the United States or of this state, or employees of the department or other state or federal agencies having statutory responsibility to manage wildlife or land during the time that the officer, member, or employee is in the actual discharge of official duties.
(g) A person who violates this section commits an offense. An offense under this section is a Class B misdemeanor.
(h) It is an affirmative defense to prosecution that the defendant's conduct is protected by the right to freedom of speech under the constitution of this state or the United States.
CREDIT(S)
Added by Acts 1985, 69th Leg., ch. 731, Â§ 1, eff. Aug. 26, 1985. Amended by Acts 1993, 73rd Leg., ch. 700, Â§ 1, eff. Sept. 11, 1993.

__________________________________________________ _____________

Â§ 12.22. CLASS B MISDEMEANOR.
An individual adjudged guilty of a Class B misdemeanor shall be punished by:
(1) a fine not to exceed $2,000;
(2) confinement in jail for a term not to exceed 180 days; or
(3) both such fine and confinement.

.


----------

